# Planning Permission and Land Folio



## mickeyg (6 Jan 2012)

I am looking to find the folio number on a piece of land as I want to check ownership of same. I have a Planning Application number for an application which was made and built on the same site. I cannot seem to find any reference to the land folio number on the planning application documents although it may be that I do not know where to look. Can anyone help??


----------



## threebedsemi (7 Jan 2012)

There is no obligation to submit a folio number or proof of ownership with a planning application. There is however a section on the new standard application form where the landowners name and address is to be filled in. If the application is older than 9-10 years, the older forms may not have this section.
The easiest way to find out land ownership is to get to the property registry offices behind the four courts in Dublin. All you need is the townland name, and a copy of the site map to help identify the site. 
if you arent in Dublin, or tavelling there, a solicitor can order the folio and maps on your behalf - or you can do it yourself, check out the information on:
http://www.landregistry.ie/eng/

The people there are very helpful, and a copy of a folio will cost about €25 for the basic version (i.e. not showing rights of way but showing ownership details and site boundaries)

www.studioplustwo.com


----------

